# منتديات الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد Quality Assurance and Accreditation > الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد >  شروط  ومعايير ترتيب البحث العلمي في الدول المتقدمة

## د.شيماء عطاالله

شروط  ومعايير ترتيب البحث العلمي في الدول المتقدمة وهي:
اولا: الترتيب الأوروبي للأبحاث European Research Ranking

تقوم المفوضية الأوروبية بنشر قائمة بالمراكز البحثية التي تحقق اعلى مستوى في الأداء والهدف من ذلك هو تحقيق الشفافية في تمويل المراكز البحثية المنتجة وفهم سياسات التمويل الأوروبي، والتدفق النقدي بين الدول الأوروبية والمؤسسات البحثية التي تسهم بالأنفاق على عملية البحث العلمي وأقامة التحالفات وان ابرز المؤشرات التي المستخدمة هي:

1-     مجموع التمويل المخصص لمشاريع المؤسسة البحثية ويشمل مجموع الأموال المخصصة لكل مشروع ، ولكل شريك مساهم

2-     مجموع المشاريع البحثية المنفذة من قبل المؤسسات البحثية.

3-     السمعة التي حققتها المؤسسة وسمعة الشركاء المساهمين في المشاريع.

4-     الولاء والثبات للشركاء في المؤسسة والتعاون فيما بينهم

5-     عدد المشاريع المناطة بالقادة المنسقين للمشاريع.

6-     التنوع في المجالات البحثية خلال فترة زمنية محددة.

7-     نشاط الشبكات والتحالفات مع المؤسسة.

ثانيا: ترتيب البحوث من قبل SIR

وهي مؤسسة عالمية مختصة بالأبحاث العلمية Worldwide Research Institutions

تهدف المؤسسة في ان يكون الانتاج العلمي في العالم ذا معنى وتقوم بترتيب 3290 مؤسسة بحثية مسؤولة عن انتاج اكثر من 80% من الأبحاث العلمية في جميع انحاء العالم والمفهرسة وفق قاعدة البيانات Elsevier's Scopus  وتقوم المؤسسة Scimago   بترتيب تقييم الجامعات ومراكز البحوث وفق التخصصات في جميع انحاء العالم وتركز على النشاط البحثي واهم المؤشرات المستخدمة هي:

1-     المخرجات Output

اي عدد الأوراق العلمية المنشورة في المجلات العلمية وهذا المؤشر يبين مدى قدرة المؤسسة على الأنتاج العلمي للمعرفة قياسا الى حجم المؤسسة البحثية.

2-     نسبة التعاون الدولي International Collaboration

قدرة المؤسسة على اقامة التعاون والتواصل الدولي في المجال البحثي ، من خلال نسبة الأنتاج  المتحقق بالتعاون مع المؤسسات الأجنبية.

3-     اثر التطبيع Normalizad Impact

اي الأثر العلمي الذي تركته الأبحاث في الأوساط العلمية.

4-     نسبة المطبوعات عالية الجودة High Quality Publication

نسبة النشر المتحقق في المجلات العلمية العالمية ذات معامل التأثير.

وهنا يمكن ان اطرح التساؤلات التالية على 
رؤساء الجا
معات العربية
:

-مامقدار الموازنة المخصصة للبحث العلمي في 
دولهم
؟

- ما عدد الابحاث العلمية الرصينة والمنشورة في المجلات العالمية ذات معامل التأثير؟.

-ماعدد الأبحاث العلمية المنجزة  بالتعاون والتنسيق مع المراكز البحثية العالمية؟.

-هل تم اجراء عملية تقويم الأداء للمراكز البحثية في 
دولهم
 والبالغ عددها اكثر 
من ...؟
ا؟.

-ماعدد الأقتباسات والأستشهادات العلمية من الأوراق البحثية  من قبل علماء العالم؟

-ماعدد المجلات العلمية الصادرة عن المراكز البحثية ونسبة النشر فيها من خارج 
الدولة
؟

-ماهي المشاريع المنجزة من قبل المراكز البحثية  لصالح مؤسسات الدولة؟.
وغيرها من التساؤلات.

مع تحياتي وتقديري
الأستاذة الدكتورة سوسن شاكر مجيد
العراق

----------

